# Finally an end to my endless hunt for silver dry spell



## Topher_osAUrus (Mar 2, 2018)

Took me hours of digging through all the silverplate at this gentlemans estate sale, but I finally found a few pieces of sterling.

Going to be posting them up for sale on ebay (they will fetch far more than their scrap value there)


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Mar 2, 2018)

But it begs the question

Buy it now
Or auction

Hmmm
Sometimes 7 days just isnt enough for bidding, but 30 is wayy too long


----------

